# BUENOS AIRES - 2018 Youth Olympics / III Summer Youth Olympics



## gabriel campos (Jul 13, 2010)

_The Buenos Aires 2018 Summer Youth Olympic Games is the third edition of the Summer Youth Olympics, a major international sports in which culture and education are also of great importance, are due to be celebrated in the tradition of the Summer Olympic Games on 1-12 October 2018 in Buenos Aires, Argentina._


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

YOG Olympic Village is under construction:



Maxem said:


> Acá subo otra foto donde podés contarlas mejor:





Maxem said:


> Unas de hoy:


After YOGs the apartaments will be reconfigurated and sold (social housing)


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

Clusters: 


tomas cabrera said:


> estas son todas las sedes ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cassianoitu (Feb 12, 2009)

That's great!! congratulations!!


----------



## WMPF1 (May 23, 2015)

Quero irme, pero, no observo ninguna informacion sobre estos juegos.


----------



## copa olympic (Jul 9, 2012)

*1 Year to go*


----------



## BH.2014 (Jun 6, 2010)

What about the major venues? Buenos Aires is great!!!


----------

